

Tipping in America: How Does Your State Stack Up? - darkstar999
https://www.simple.com/blog/simple-insights-lets-talk-tipping/?

======
collyw
America is so backwards. Why not just pay your restaurant staff a reasonable
wage. I hate the dishonesty of the pricing when you are expected to pay 10
-20% more than what you see. Who benefits from this system?

------
darkstar999
Why is the Bay Area so low?

~~~
dllthomas
High cost of living means pinching more pennies, and high earners aren't
eating out enough to compensate? Just conjecture... FWIW, I do my part to
bring the average up!

